# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  τι είναι τα KVA ?

## DT200

εδώ και πολύ καιρό, έχω στο μυαλό μου μία εικόνα (περίπου),  
τι είναι τα KVA .

δυσκολεύτηκα να το καταλάβω στο σχολείο και ποτέ δεν  
το έκανα "κτήμα μου", 
με αποτέλεσμα να νοιώθω λίγο άβολα για αυτό το θέμα. :Blush:  

έτσι λοιπόν παίρνω το θάρρος να ρωτήσω, τι είναι τα KVA ?

----------


## tasos987

KVA = kilo volt ampere
τουτεστιν watt = V * A = VA 
ΑΛΛΑ στα VA εμπεριεχεται και ο συντελεστης ισχυος 
Το παρακατω πιστευω να βοηθησει
http://www.crgwest.com/colo_toolkit/...ndVoltAmps.htm
αυτα τα ολιγα  :Smile:

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε DT200 πραγματικα μου αρεσει τρελα αυτο που κανεις τις τελευταιες μερες και ρωτας για πολλα πραγματα.Ειναι απλα πραγματα αλλα δεν τα γνωριζουμε σωστα και απο εδω μπορουμε λιγο να τα καταλαβουμε καλυτερα. :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

kVA=V.I
kW=V.I.cosφ (πραγματική ισχύς)
kVAr=V.I.sinφ (αεργός ισχύς)

----------


## moulis

Και συνεχιζω αυτα που γραφει ο τρελος επιστημονας:
Αρα *P/S=cosφ* (πραγματικη/φαινομενη=συνφ)

καθως επισης Q/S=sinφ (αεργος/φαινόμενη=ημφ)
*
συνφ=Συντελεστης Ισχυος*
οπου φ = η γωνια που σχηματιζουν το διανυσμα της τασης και της εντασης(διαφορα φασης)

φ !=(διαφορο του) 0 οταν στο κυκλωμα εχουμε επαγωγες ή χωριτηκοτητες(Xl,Xc) ή και τα δυο.

Δηλαδη συνθετη αντισταση Ζ=R+X (Ζ σε ωμ)
R=ωμικες αντιστασεις(σε ωμ)
*Χ=Xl-Xc* (παλι σε ωμ)

Εδω πιστευω πρεπει να σταματησω.
Ειναι προφανες οτι οσο μεγαλητερη Χl εχουμε τοσο πιο πολυ ριχνουμε τον συντελεστη ισχυος.Γιαυτο κανουμε αντισταθμιση με πυκνωτες(Χc) στους κινητηρες.
Y.Γ ολα αυτα μονο για το Ε.Ρ

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ακριβώς έτσι. Με τους πυκνωτές διόρθωσης ουσιαστικά συντονίζουμε την αυτεπαγωγή και ο συντελεστής ισχύος cosφ γίνεται μονάδα. Μιά μικρή διόρθωση. Z=R+jX όπου j η φανταστική μονάδα (γιώτ) διότι η σύνθετη αντίσταση είναι μιγαδική. Το μέτρο της Ζ είναι |Z|=(R2+X2)1/2 (τετραγωνικά ρίζα του αθροίσματος των τετραγώνων των R, X, αχ, βρε παιδιά, δεν με βοηθάνε οι γραμματοσειρές και τα σύμβολα για να εκφραστώ με τα μαθηματικά...)

----------


## EARINOS

εκφράσου όπως θέλεις με παραδείγματα απλά 
όπως λέμε κελσίου ή φαρινάιπ αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ίδιο
ο καθένας τα βαυτίζει όπως του καπνίσει......

τώρα για να καταλάβει ο φίλος μας που άνοιξε το θέμα 
μετατρέψτε τα VA σε WATT για να έχει στο νού του τις παραμέτρους
των εξισώσεων

Δηλαδή 100VA πόσα watt είναι????

----------


## stom

Με φαριναπ φτιαχνεις κατι κεικ αλλο πραγμα...

----------


## PCMan

Νομίζω ότι 100VA είναι περίπου 70W. Δέν ξέρω πως βγαίνει αυτό αλλά έτσι έχω ακουσει ότι είναι..

----------


## JOHNY+

εξαρταται τι φορτιο εχουμε , αν ειναι ωμικο to cosf ειναι 1 , αρα τα 100 VA ειναι 100W , αν εχουμε καθαρη επαγωγη που στην πραξη δεν γινεται cos90 =0 , αρα 0 W , αλλα ομως σε αυτην την περιπτωση θα εχουμε αεργη ισχη 100 VAR γιατι το ημ90=1 . Εξαρταται τι φορτιο εχουμε για το τι πραγματικη και αεργη ισχυ εχουμε .
Ομως οτι φορτιο και να εχουμε η συνολικη ισχυ που τραβαμε απο την δεη ειναι 100 VA ασχετα αν δεν παραγουν εργο απο αυτα τα πχ τα 20 VA , αυτα επιβαρυνουν την γραμμη γιατι διερχονται μεσα απο την γραμμη και  επιστρεφουν πισω στην πηγη .

----------


## nikkos

> Δηλαδή 100VA πόσα watt είναι????



W = V x I x cosφ = VA x cosφ

βάζεις τους τύπους κάτω και τις τιμές και λύνεται το μυστήριο  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PCMan

> εξαρταται τι φορτιο εχουμε , αν ειναι ωμικο to cosf ειναι 1 , αρα τα 100 VA ειναι 100W , αν εχουμε καθαρη επαγωγη που στην πραξη δεν γινεται cos90 =0 , αρα 0 W , αλλα ομως σε αυτην την περιπτωση θα εχουμε αεργη ισχη 100 VAR γιατι το ημ90=1 . Εξαρταται τι φορτιο εχουμε για το τι πραγματικη και αεργη ισχυ εχουμε .



Δηλαδή μπορώ να τραβήξω 100W σε μια λάμπα ή πχ.70 σε ένα pc(στο pc δεν γίνεται παραπάνω?)?




> Ομως οτι φορτιο και να εχουμε η συνολικη ισχυ που τραβαμε απο την δεη ειναι 100 VA ασχετα αν δεν παραγουν εργο απο αυτα τα πχ τα 20 VA , αυτα επιβαρυνουν την γραμμη γιατι διερχονται μεσα απο την γραμμη και επιστρεφουν πισω στην πηγη .



Και τι τα κάνει η πηγή? Πως τα "καίει"?

Νίκο, δεν ξερω τι είναι αυτό το cosφ και πώς το βρίσκω.

----------


## JOHNY+

> Δηλαδή μπορώ να τραβήξω 100W σε μια λάμπα ή πχ.70 σε ένα pc(στο pc δεν γίνεται παραπάνω?)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Και τι τα κάνει η πηγή? Πως τα "καίει"?
> 
> Νίκο, δεν ξερω τι είναι αυτό το cosφ και πώς το βρίσκω.




Η λαμπα για συγκεκριμένη ταση π.x. 220V τραβάει συγκεκριμένο ρεύμα , λογω οτι εχει μια  αντισταση R . Apo nomo ohm i=v/r. επειδη cos f ειναι 0 τοτε η ισχυς η πραγματικη που τηα τραβηξει ειναι P=v*I* cos 0 =I*V . 

Το τροφοδοτικο του pc τραβαει οσο ρευμα  χρειαζεται το φορτιο δηλαδη το pc , μεχρι εκει που αντεχουν τα ανωρθωτικα του στοιχεια , μετα καιγεται η ασφαλεια αμα περασει πιο πολυ ρευμα . Η ισχυς που τραβαει ειναι οσο αναγραφεται στο τροφοδοτικο.

η πηγη δηλαδη η γεννητρια νομιζω φρεναρει απο τα ρευματα που επιστρεφουν πισω που δημιουργουν αντιθετο μαγνητικο πεδιο απο αυτο της γεννητριας . 

το cos φ     η   συν φ  ειναι η διαφορα στην περιοδο (μετριεται σε γωνια ) μεταξυ φασης  και ρευματος , δηλαδη αν ερχεται πρωτα η ταση και ακολουθει μετα το ρευμα  με καποια διαφορα γωνιας .

για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες βρηκα ενα blog που εχει και κατι διαγράμματα .
http://powerelectrical.blogspot.com/.../ac-power.html

----------


## lunatic

> Και τι τα κάνει η πηγή? Πως τα "καίει"?



Η άεργος ισχύς δεν 'καιγεται' με τον τροπο που σκεφτομαστε την ενεργό ισχυ. Σκεψου να εχεις ενα πηνιο και μια αντισταση στη σειρα και να δινεις τάση (εναλλασόμενη προφανώς). Το πηνίο θα αντιστέκεται στην μεταβολή του ρεύματος όπως ξέρουμε και θα το "καθυστερει" κάποιες μοίρες από την τάση. Τα watt που καίει το κύκλωμα είναι αυτα που καίει η αντίσταση (αν θεωρήσω το πηνίο ιδανικό). Τα VA ειναι το (διανυσματικο) άθροισμα των watt αυτών και της αέργου ισχύος (VAR). Η άεργος ισχύς αυτή είναι σα να 'πηγαινοέρχεται μπρος πίσω' στο κύκλωμα κατα τις φορτίσεις και εκφορτίσεις του πηνίου και συμβάλει στην δημιουργία των πεδίων στο πηνίο. Όμως δεν παράγει κάποιου είδους έργο.

Σε μία τέτοια περίπτωση, αν βάλω έναν πυκνωτή παράλληλα στο κύκλωμα, αυτός θα φορτίζεται πάλι με όμοιο τρόπο (άεργα) απο την πηγή αλλά (αν είναι κατάλληλης τιμής) θα συμβάλει στον μηδενισμό των αέργων. Γιατι? Επειδή θα παρέχει τώρα αυτος αυτά τα 'μπρος πίσω' ρεύματα για να φορτιζει το πηνίο και δεν θα τα δίνει η πηγή.

Το λέω πολύ χοντρά αλλά αυτή είναι η βασική ιδέα

----------


## sw2ntj

KWA ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ VOLT x AMPER  ΟΜΩΣ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΩΝ ΣΥΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΕΝΑΡΧΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ, ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΣΕ ΚW ΠΡΟΣΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΝ Ο ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ Η ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΕΠΑΓΩΓΗ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΤΙΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ, ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΕΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ,   ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## stom

KVA ισως, KWA οχι....
1η δημοσιευση, σε thread ετους και βαλε..
Και με κεφαλαια....

Παλι καλα που δεν ειναι και greeklish...

Υ.Γ. Καλωσηρθες.

----------


## FILMAN

> KWA (KVA, KWA δεν υπάρχει) ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΙΣΧΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ Η ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ VOLT x AMPER (:1000) ΟΜΩΣ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΩΝ ΣΥΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΕΝΑΡΧΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ, (ΛΑΘΟΣ) ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΣΕ ΚW ΠΡΟΣΑΥΞΗΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΤΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΥΝΤΕΛΕΣΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΝ Ο ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ Η ΠΕΡΙΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΕΠΑΓΩΓΗ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΤΙΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ, (Αυτό που μάλλον εννοείς, λέγεται συντελεστής ισχύος και έχει να κάνει με τη φύση του φορτίου και όχι με την εκκίνησή του.) ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΩ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΕΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ



 Επαναλαμβάνω, ΛΑΘΟΣ.

----------


## Johnnyfive

Εγω θελω να ρωτησω κατι πιο πρακτικο.

Εχω εναν μετασχηματιστη ηλεκροποντας,οπου ειναι 10kva.
Στο πρωτευων συνδεετε με ταση 380v, οπου θελω να βαλω ενα διακοπτη/ρελε στη μια φαση του,για να ελεχγο τη συγκολληση.
Τι amber περνανε ,ωστε να ξερω για ποσα amber επαφη ρελε να επιλεξω.

Ευχαριστω

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Εχω εναν μετασχηματιστη ηλεκροποντας,οπου ειναι 10kva. Τι amber περνανε ,ωστε να ξερω για ποσα amber επαφη ρελε να επιλεξω..



Πόσα kVA / kW τραβάει η ηλεκτροπόντα? 

Τώρα με δεδομένο ότι το μέγιστο είναι 10 kVA:
Αν το κύκλωμα είναι μονοφασικό (μεταξύ δυο φάσεων), το μέγιστο ρεύμα είναι περίπου 10000 VA / 400 V = 25.0 A
Αν το κύκλωμα είναι τριφασικό (και οι τρεις φάσεις), το μέγιστο ρεύμα είναι: 10000 VA / (1.732 * 400 V) = 14.4 A

Επομένως σκέψου για ρελέ (contactor) AC-3 τουλάχιστον 2x32 A (πρώτη περίπτωση) ή 3x25 A (δεύτερη περίπτωση). Καλύτερα ένα μέγεθος μεγαλύτερο.

Μετά πρέπει να δεις την συχνότητα που ανοίγει και κλείνει, αν ανοιγοκλείνει συχνά μπορεί να χρειαστείς ρελέ με προδιαγραφές για πολλούς κύκλους ή να είσαι διατεθειμένος να το αλλάξεις κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Johnnyfive

Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση ,ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι 2φασικος,(380v) ,η μια φαση παει απευθειας και διακοπτω τη μια μονο.

Αυτο το AC-3 τι δηλωνει που το βλεπω συνεχεια πανω στους ρελεδες.
Επισης αυτο με τους κυκλους που μου ειπες ,πως το βλεπω?

----------


## Dragonborn

Οι διακόπτες κατά IEC 60947 έχουν διαφορετική δυνατότητα διακοπής για διάφορα είδη φορτίων. Έτσι υπάρχουν εύκολα φορτία όπως τα καθαρά ωμικά (π.χ. θερμοσίφωνας), φορτία που διακόπτονται δύσκολα όπως οι κινητήρες κλπ επαγωγικά, κλπ. Όταν δίπλα σε ένα ρεύμα δίνει κατηγορία χρήσης (utilization category) AC-1 σημαίνει για ωμικό φορτίο, AC-3 για επαγωγικό και AC-4 για αναστροφή κινητήρα κλπ. Υπάρχουν και DC-1, DC-2 κλπ για συνεχές ρεύμα.

Θεωρητικά για ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις και συναφή υπάρχει μια κατηγορία AC-6a (όπως και AC-6b για πυκνωτές) αλλά τα βρίσκεις δύσκολα, επομένως βάλε AC-3 ή AC-4 και ένα τουλάχιστον μέγεθος μεγαλύτερο ως προς το ρεύμα.

----------

nestoras (13-07-14)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση ,ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι 2φασικος,(380v) ,η μια φαση παει απευθειας και διακοπτω τη μια μονο.
> 
> Αυτο το AC-3 τι δηλωνει που το βλεπω συνεχεια πανω στους ρελεδες.
> Επισης αυτο με τους κυκλους που μου ειπες ,πως το βλεπω?




 Γιάννη μια μκρή διόρθωση.
Δεν υπάρχει "Διφασικός" μετασχηματιστής. Ο μετασχηματιστής που έχεις είναι ΜΟΝΟΦΑΣΙΚΟΣ, δηλαδή έχει ΕΝΑ καλώδιο που πάει στην φάση, ΕΝΑ καλώδιο που πάει στον ουδέτερο και ΕΝΑ καλώδιο που πάει στη γείωση.

Απλά για να ξεκαθαρίσεις πως είναι τα πράγματα, μην πάς σε κανένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικό και μπερδευτείτε...

.

----------


## Dragonborn

Προφανώς και υπάρχει διφασικός μετασχηματιστής αλλά είναι ασυνήθιστο ειδικό προϊόν. Όπως υπάρχει και μετασχηματιστής δυο τυλιγμάτων (ανοικτού τριγώνου) για τριφασικά δίκτυα. Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι αυτά σχετίζονται με το θέμα μας.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο συνάδελφος φαίνεται να εννοεί μονοφασικό μετασχηματιστή με πρωτεύον 400 V που συνδέεται μεταξύ δυο φάσεων ενός τριφασικού δικτύου διανομής.

----------


## draco1

> Νομίζω ότι 100VA είναι περίπου 70W. Δέν ξέρω πως βγαίνει αυτό αλλά έτσι έχω ακουσει ότι είναι..



Όταν είναι  καθαρό ωμικό το φορτίο τότε VΑ=Watt , οπότε η διάφορα μεταξύ του VA και του Watt έχει να κάνει με τι φορτίο έχεις αν είναι δλδ επαγωγικό η χωρητικό τοτε VA μεγαλύτερο από τα Watt και αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί τα χωρητικά και τα επαγωγικά φορτία είναι άεργη κατανάλωση

----------


## Dragonborn

Σωστά, το μέγεθος που συνδέει την φαινομένη ισχύ S (σε VA) με την ενεργό ισχύ P (σε W) είναι ο συντελεστής ισχύος (PF, power factor ή cosφ). Παίρνει πάντοτε τιμές μικρότερες ή ίσες της μονάδος (αφού είναι συνημίτονο). Η σχέση είναι: P = S * cosφ.

----------


## sigmacom

Οι καινούριοι ψηφιακοί μετρητές της ΔΕΗ για οικιακούς καταναλωτές, θα μετράνε και την άεργο ή μπα?

----------


## leosedf

Αυτοί έχουν εξωτερικό modem η βρίσκεται μέσα στον μετρητή?

----------


## lepouras

θα δείξει η νεκροψία όταν αρχίσουν να τους βάζουν.(απάντηση και για τους δύο σας).. :Biggrin:

----------


## Johnnyfive

> Γιάννη μια μκρή διόρθωση.
> Δεν υπάρχει "Διφασικός" μετασχηματιστής. Ο μετασχηματιστής που έχεις είναι ΜΟΝΟΦΑΣΙΚΟΣ, δηλαδή έχει ΕΝΑ καλώδιο που πάει στην φάση, ΕΝΑ καλώδιο που πάει στον ουδέτερο και ΕΝΑ καλώδιο που πάει στη γείωση.
> 
> Απλά για να ξεκαθαρίσεις πως είναι τα πράγματα, μην πάς σε κανένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικό και μπερδευτείτε...
> 
> .



Δεν συνδεετε καθολου με ουδετερο αυτος που εχω.Εχει 2 καλωδια οπου και τα δυο σε φαση πανε.

----------


## draco1

Τότε είναι μετασχηματιστής που δέχεται 400 Volt απλά και βέβαια δεν είναι διφασικός  , υπάρχουν τέτοιοι μετασχηματιστές που να παίρνουν στα άκρα 400 Volt για αυτοματισμούς που δεν χρησιμοποιούν ουδέτερο αλλά θέλουν χαμηλή τάση για λόγους ασφαλείας  στα βοηθητικά κυκλώματα *αυτός* πχ είναι μονοφασικός με 400 V πρωτεύον και 12 δευτερεύον

----------


## Johnnyfive

Δεν ξερω,το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι ο συγκεκριμενος μετασχηματιστης ηλεκτροποντας,το πρωτευων τροφοδοτητε με 2 φασεις (380v) 30A ,και στο δευτερευων βγαζει 2-3 volt (το πολυ)με καποιες χιλιαδες amber για να συγκολλησουν τα ηλεκτροδια.
(τα amber δεν τα ξερω ακριβως,ισως να προκυπτουν μετα απο πραξη με δεδομενο οτι ειναι 10kva ο μετασχηματιστης,την οποια δεν γνωριζω)

----------

